# France, Spain and Portugal - February and March 2005



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I have taken the plunge and booked my ferry, 2300 Ply to Roscoff 28th Jan. 2005.
My return crossing is 2330 5th April 2005.
My route is flexible, so far, but broadly down thro' France to the Med., then around Southern Spain and up to Portugal and probably up around and back to France.
BillD


----------

